
Analyzing the 2016 World Chess Championship - dwhitena
https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/analyzing-the-2016-world-chess-championship-b823d0d2fd11#.cc5pi7obu
======
sjezewski
I just love the idea of a 'centipawn'

------
hcatlin
Cool!

